# Finally... non landshark puppies!



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh wow! How wonderful you are fostering! I had a dobie mix in my early 20's and she was a total landshark as a baby, but once she grew out of it, she was the best dog ever... I miss her so much to this day and always will! 

Can't wait to see pictures.... I'll have to dig up one of my Ginger - she was way before camera phones...


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Still haven't come up with names yet... they are napping but clean 

It amazes me how different two puppies can be, not physically but personality. The retriever mix is silly and loves the game of chase. My golden is loving a pup to chase her. The pit mix, not so much. His outlook on the game of chase is so very different. He goes after Sipsy (my golden) with the look of a lioness on the hunt. His body language is focused and has a look of determination. He tries to jump on her (gratefully too small yet) and bite her on the back of the neck to take her down. Frightening actually, I'm going to have them for another month. Gratefully if I step in and stare him down he backs up and leaves her alone. Not sure that will be possible in another month.
My concern is putting this boy up for adoption. He's only 3 months old and both my golden girls give him a wide birth. If this pup goes to a family they need to have plenty of experience and NO children. If a small child were to take off running he would pursue. Sadly I have no input in this process.
I'm not sure I can train out the prey drive that is obviously really strong in this pup.

Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

How about Ollie for the goofy lab mix and something more subdued like Micah for the other pup? 
And thanks for fostering them!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I love it! So far it's just been stinky pete and fresh out of names. Poor little guys are so skinny but bright and shinny today... and eating really good. First time I've ever fostered where the city pound actually provides food!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I didn't see which forum your post was in, and honestly, when I saw the title I thought it was an April Fool's joke! I read this forum (month's worth of posts) before we brought Bailey home last year, but NOTHING prepares you for a landshark until you have one. We were just talking about how she's settling down nicely and how much different it was raising her than our Rottie. She's gone now, but our Rottie was the easiest puppy ever. Potty trained in like 3 days (Bailey would have done better if she didn't have a UTI) and her puppy biting phase lasted only when actively teething. No landshark behavior.

Thank you for stepping up and fostering doggies in need - are you keeping them???


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks BaileyzMom but absolutely NO! They already have families waiting for them but laws won't allow them to fly to another state until they are healthy and had 2 Bordetella treatments. 

But do want to get a another working puppy... sweet like the lab mix and focused like the rottie mix. I adore Sipsy and couldn't ask for a better companion but obedience just isn't her thing and didn't realize how much I missed that. I know this is one of those life lessons your supposed to learn from 

After all the vet bills from loosing my last golden and purchasing Sipsy and getting her well, a breeder would have to give me a major SENIOR discount to get another golden. Life always has a plan, sometimes I'm just a little slow at figuring it out.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

*Pup Pics*

As you can see Sipsy is having a ball with these guys. The black/brown boy is such a sweetie even if he doesn't understand the chase game. He is willing to come and sit for a pic, the others not so much.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

They are so adorable!!!!!

Interesting how the one stalks... hopefully he can learn to play better with others. I would hope the receiving rescue would listen to your comments and take them under consideration when they are finally placed!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

What a fun looking group of pups! And wow your Goldens are gorgeous!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thank you, Sips is a beautiful girl but I'm a little biased. Well I received a call tonight and they are picking the pups up Wednesday, off to get the last set of shots and flying out on Thursday. They have nice clean, bright collars & leashes for their new homes.

Sipsy is really going to miss the lab mix aka Ollie, they chased and played so hard. You can see in the picture what a happy face she has. Running to his crate in the morning is always her first stop.

I'm going to miss the pit mix :-( he is much more interested in hanging with me and quick to learn. I still don't think it would be wise to place him in a family with small kids so say a prayer he gets the right home.

I have to admit that having 3 pups (Sips is just now 1 yr) was lots of work but what a joy to watch them play and chase. It's probably good they are leaving sooner than later as the pit mix aka Mikah getting quite attached. He needs to bond with his forever family, not me.

Thanks for sharing our adventure!


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Just also wanted to say what beautifull goldens you have.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Will you hear how they are getting on in their new homes, or does your involvement end on Thursday?
(And it has just struck me how much the world has changed. Here is an older lady in an isolated country town in Australia, suggesting names for foster rescue puppies in the US!)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I noticed a list of names for the "A" litter and amazed at the creativity you guys have, that's awesome!

I think my work here is done, they are flying to PA so doubt there will be any acknowledgements after they leave. 

I wasn't sure how Sipsy would handle having a puppy in her house, sort of expected her to be jealous but she is really going to miss Ollie. I gotta count my pennies and get another pup....

Mikah is a people lover... he is happy to go out and do his business but wants right back in the house where he can be close. I hope he is appreciated by his new family. If you are looking for a personal protection dog, he will fill the bill.


Thank you Henry's Mom. Sips is stunning and couldn't be sweeter. She has more personality than any golden I've ever had and as you can see is welcoming to visitors. Great temperament. My older girl wasn't too thrilled about the pups but did a good job of teaching personal boundaries with a very distinct lip curl  

Sipsy and Ollie spent most of their time racing around the yard while Ghillie (my older golden) and Mikah watched. Supervisors?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puddles*



puddles everywhere said:


> Thank you, Sips is a beautiful girl but I'm a little biased. Well I received a call tonight and they are picking the pups up Wednesday, off to get the last set of shots and flying out on Thursday. They have nice clean, bright collars & leashes for their new homes.
> 
> Sipsy is really going to miss the lab mix aka Ollie, they chased and played so hard. You can see in the picture what a happy face she has. Running to his crate in the morning is always her first stop.
> 
> ...


What a BEAUTIFUL and selfless thing you have done, giving these pups a foster home. Hope the rescue will listen to your input when looking for homes for them.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Karen but I'm a terrible foster mom. After a couple of weeks I get attached and want to keep them! 

But it does give you a good feeling to bring in a skinny, wormy, dirty, scared puppy and 2 wks later they are happy, healthy and ready to take on the world.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks Karen but I'm a terrible foster mom. After a couple of weeks I get attached and want to keep them!
> 
> But it does give you a good feeling to bring in a skinny, wormy, dirty, scared puppy and 2 wks later they are happy, healthy and ready to take on the world.


I'm the same way when I foster, I get too attached. I got two girl siblings near Thanksgiving of last year and had them for 5 weeks because they had to get rid of their mange before being adopted out. I was ready to keep both of them after that long, luckily they both found great homes that love them too pieces!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That's awesome myluckpenny! These boys were scheduled to be here 5 or 6 weeks too. Time line was really slow waiting on the rescue league for payment to the vet... for shots. I just took them myself to speed things up. Mikah also was suspected to have mange but gave him a Revolution treatment and a medicated bath and it cleared right up. 
I've done Revolution to kill ear mites before but read on the forum it's a good treatment for mange, sure enough.. it works! Poor baby was scratching himself raw and covered in scabs.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I do love this story - by now the pups are gone and I'm sure you miss them... do your goldens seem to miss the puppies? 

I dogsit here and there for some goldens and Gunner always seems sad when they leave. Especially after Belle died - I was so happy that we had other dogs coming over quite a bit during the time before we adopted Fitz.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

B and G Mom thanks for asking. Yes they are gone and peace has been restored  They decided to call them Jake and Elwood after the Blues brothers. I'm happy to report they found Mikah aka Jake, a home with a 16 yr old kid of his very own. Should be a really good match. They didn't say what the family was like for the other one but that sweet baby will fit in most anywhere. I'm sure the pups themselves will miss each other more than they will miss us. At least they are flying out together. 

Sipsy truly enjoyed the chase game and is missing that but think she's happy to have Mommy full time again. I really do need to start looking for a puppy for her very own.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Aww what a nice update! So glad they found good homes - love the names!


----------

